# Oregon Coast Campground



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

Can anybody recommend a nice place to stay on the Oregon Coast, between Newport and Charleston? We will be taking our 26RS on its first 'real' run, and we will be travelling with a 40' diesel pusher. We are looking for a place with 50 amp (for the coach), clean and safe, but not sterile. Nice scenery, beach access would be great. Any suggestions?


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

How about 1 mile south of Newport? We stayed at South Beach State Park for 4 days over the 4th of July. It was GREAT! Only downfall is that there is no sewer on site but there are several grey water dumps around the park though. We stayed in loop A (site 12 I believe). There are nice paved paths to the beach only 1/4 mile walk from sites. Firewood hosts scooting around in their golf carts with wood for sale, scheduled activities for the kids, store and playground.

http://www.oregonstateparks.org/park_209.php

The only other place I know of that far south is Beverly Beach, but it's north of Newport. I've never been there, but heard great things about it.

Good luck and enjoy your Maiden Voyage! sunny

~Brook


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

rennerbee said:


> The only other place I know of that far south is Beverly Beach, but it's north of Newport. I've never been there, but heard great things about it.


Beverly Beach is awsome. We like the loops in the back (G and H) because they have some nice pull through's on the inside of the loop that back to a sandy area that the kids love.

The beach is really nice, with a stream going down the middle of it (the kids love playing in the stream more than playing in the ocean).

Once you get south of Beverly Beach you run into the dune buggy crowd. Nothing against them, but their large diesel TV's endlessly circle the campground until well after midnight. We loved Umpqua Lighthouse State Park, except for the TV noise; I don't remember if it has hookups.

Ed


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I think they have got it covered. Beverly Beach or South Beach state parks are good. There is also a state park near Yachats called Beachside state park. We stayed there 2 nights last week and it was very awesome, our camper was parked on the row nearest the beach, literally a 20' walk to the sand! There aren't many trailer sites there and they fill up even during mid week. Can't recall whether or not they have 50amp, the largest sites are 40' long.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You'll probably be fine with 30amp service, not many public CG's have 50 amp. Unless you are running dual A/C or the washer/dryer you probably won't need it. Many of the Oregon State Campgrounds are top notch. We really liked Beverly Beach, its close to things but still a nice shaded setting.


----------



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks. Doesn't have to be a state park. In fact, I would prefer a private park.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm I really don't know of the names but there are several in Newport, many are club type parks. You can check the Newport Chamber as they list some Campgrounds in the area too.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

My family and I stayed at this resort over 4th of July. It's in Winchester Bay. The pictures are exactly how the resort is. The only downfall was the playground is small. I would absolutely stop there again if I was passing through. Good Luck !!Salmon Harbor Marina Resort


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Are there ANY bad state parks in Oregon? I've never found one.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Are there ANY bad state parks in Oregon? I've never found one.
> [snapback]47055[/snapback]​


We haven't run into any yet. Of course, we're still pretty limited in our experience still.


----------

